# Big 8 down!!!!



## JCBANJO02 (Oct 27, 2012)

my neice killed her first deer yesterday afternoon. 122in 230lbs live from Merriweather. One proud Uncle here. he came in to a foodplot to run a smaller 8 out. great shot ran about 80 yds.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dangit boy congrats to her !


----------



## marknga (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes sir that is mighty fine buck. Congratulations to her!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2012)

Grats


----------



## Nastytater (Oct 27, 2012)

Congrats too you and your niece. I bet she sure is happy. That bucks a hoss!


----------



## Stumper (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome buck, congrats to her!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 27, 2012)

SweeT!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Oct 28, 2012)

wish my first deer would have been that nice


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats to her


----------



## Hoss (Oct 28, 2012)

Picked a good one to be the first.  Tell her congrats.

Hoss


----------



## jaredbeecher (Oct 30, 2012)

Good buck!!!!


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

nice


----------

